# Mtb Club Marburg



## volker200770 (18. August 2007)

Hallo Leute! Suche noch Biker für meinen MTB-Club Marburg,schaut doch mal rein unter:www.mtb-club-marburg.de


----------



## Stalko (27. August 2007)

Hi!

Wann und wo trefft ihr euch denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker200770 (27. August 2007)

Hallo!
Das ist ganz unterschiedlich weil einige aus Marburg kommen und einige aus dem Lahntal so wie ich.Ich versuche das man sich immer so in der Mitte trifft! 
MFG Volker


----------



## volker200770 (25. November 2007)

Hallo Leute
Ab Januar gibt´s wieder termine zu treffen und Fahrten.
bei Interesse einfach mal reinschauen unter:http://www.mtb-club-marburg.de/


----------



## volker200770 (1. Januar 2008)

Wer noch Lust hat am MTB-Rennen in Zierenberg mitzufahren einfach mal melden,bei genügend Fahrern werde

ich einen kleinen Bus mieten zu BIKE-Beförderung.
www.mtb-zierenberg.de/anmeldung.htm
werde die 30 oder 55 km fahren.


----------



## volker200770 (3. April 2008)

hatt sich erledigt


----------

